# Slate Reverb Same As Liquid Sonics?



## Andrew0568 (Feb 12, 2019)

The Bricasti M7 impulses that are downloadable for the Slate Digital Verbsuite Classics--are they the same as Seventh Heaven by Liquid Sonics?


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 12, 2019)

From Liquidsonics on a post on Gearslutz:


"The M7 (currently) has two algorithm modes, referred to as v1 and v2. The Fusion-IRs for Reverberate 2 and VerbSuite Classics provide a complete set of the v1 and v2 algorithm presets from an M7. So when we talk v1/v2, that's what we mean.

The new Fusion-IRs in Seventh Heaven / Seventh Heaven Professional are re-recorded versions of the M7's v1 and v2 presets done in a new way to facilitate the new features of the new plugins. Nothing other than Seventh Heaven / Seventh Heaven Professional has access to these. So Seventh Heaven Professional does not have access to any additional presets that you can't get in VerbSuite Classics, it has access to different capabilities that require different supporting files."


----------

